# Black 100% Poly shirt with white patch on center



## Kodokan#67 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello,
I am looking for Black 100% Poly shirt with white patch on center so I can print a photo in the white center


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I have wanted to do that for 20 years.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

If you search old threads you will find someone who made these for a while. They are supposedly going to start doing it again at some point. They were in Mexico.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

NoXid said:


> If you search old threads you will find someone who made these for a while. They are supposedly going to start doing it again at some point. They were in Mexico.



Hers a couple of links for what you mentioned ... I haven't heard any updates on this yet.


https://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t211884-2.html#post1275604

https://www.t-shirtforums.com/show-your-stuff-dye-sub-print-job-examples/t217728.html#post1263212


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Coastal Business has them. https://www.coastalbusiness.com/men-s-cotton-shirt-with-polyester-sublimation-patch.html


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

One of the challenges in doing this via dye sub poly shirts is discoloring the black when pressing the photo onto the white area otherwise this would be pretty simple to make. I am guessing that is why the Coastal shirt linked above is cotton with a white poly print area.


----------



## modelaratrod (Jan 28, 2017)

Here's one.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

modelaratrod said:


> Here's one.


We print this one every week.


----------



## Kodokan#67 (Aug 31, 2018)

Here is a shirt I found from Coastal Business Supplies 
*Men’s Cotton Shirt with Polyester Sublimation Patch *
*This black cotton T-shirt features a 14” x 17” polyester print area for sublimation. It’s the perfect size for standard 16” x 20” heat presses. Now you can print vivid, full color images achievable through sublimation while enjoying all the benefits of cotton shirts.*


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Kodokan#67 said:


> Here is a shirt I found from Coastal Business Supplies
> *Men’s Cotton Shirt with Polyester Sublimation Patch *
> *This black cotton T-shirt features a 14” x 17” polyester print area for sublimation. It’s the perfect size for standard 16” x 20” heat presses. Now you can print vivid, full color images achievable through sublimation while enjoying all the benefits of cotton shirts.*


Fine for rectangular images I suppose, but I'm wondering...... If you want the edges of your design to fade to black (or whatever yhe base colour of the shirt is) I'd imagine that it would be nearly impossible to match the print colos and shirt colours exactly.

I've seen black mugs with a similar white panel and lots of mug printers complain about not being able to match the black.


----------

